# Wet 'n' Wild & China Glaze nail wheels



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

I need more nail wheels and to be honest the local supply houses need to get better stock! LOL Pictures were taken outside in natural light and no other adjustments but resizing the dimensions and adding lettering (numbers) were done to pictures. Click the images for full size. Also note all colors are only one layer of polish.

Wet 'n' Wild Polishes 




*MegaLast Nail Color* ($1.99 retail)


201B Hush Hush
202A Break The Ice
203A 2% Milk
204A Private Viewing
205A Sugar Coat
206B Undercover
207A Bite The Bullet
208A Through The Grapevine
209B Candy-licious
210B Tropocalia
211A Club Havana
212B Heatwave
213B Red Tape
214A Caught Red-Handed
215A Haze Of Love
216A Under Your Spell
217 Disturbia
218 Blackmail





*Wet 'n' Wild Fastdry Nail Color* ($1.99 retail)


221C Everybody Loves Redmond
222C 9.0.2.1.Orange
223C The Gold &amp; the Beautiful
224C The Wonder Yellows
225C Sage in the City
226C SaGreena the Teenage Witch
227C Teal or No Teal
228C Teal of Fortune
229C Ebony Hates Chris
230C Saved by the Blue
231C Buffy the Violet Slayer
232C FuchsiaRama
233C How I Met Your Magenta
234C Hannah Pinktana
235C Blue Wants to Bea Millionaire
236C Silvivor
237C Gray's Anatomy
238C Party of Five Glitters





Wild Shine Nail Color ($0.99 retail)
NOT pictured is 401A Clear Nail Protector since that's crystal clear.


402A Tickled Pink
405 Sunny Side Up
406 Wild Orchid
410A Mauve Frost
412A Burgundy Frost
414A Red Red
417F Eggplant Frost
420B Lavender Pearlescent
424A Black CrÃ¨me
426A Frosted Fuchsia
429D Dreamy Poppy
435G Sparked
437F Blazed
443D Bijou Blue
446C Carribbean Frost
449C French White CrÃ¨me
454D Lavendar CrÃ¨me
460D Kaleidoscope






461 Lady Luck
462 Casting Call
463 Jezebel
464 Rain Check
465 Wild Card
466 Blue Moon
467 Night Prowl
468 Metallica
469 Hallucinate
33520 Fireworks
33521 Tipsy
33523 Champagne
33527 Spectacle
33528 Midnight 

478D Heavenly (Crystalic, Discontinued) 

Fantasy Makers' Glow in the Dark ($0.99 discontinued Halloween) 

blank
blank






*Craze Nail Color **(discontinued)*, *MegaLast's Spring Bloom (limited edition) &amp; Crystalic (discontinued)* (Retail: $1.99)


33464 The Wonder Yellows
33470 The Gold &amp; Beautiful 

230 Inferno
231 Shield (blank on wheel since I couldn't find it)
232 Goldmine
233 Rustic
234 Jade
235 Morbid
236 Lust
237 Glitz
238 Nocturnal 

33573 Cherry Blossom
33574 Sunburst
33575 Collecting Pollen
33576 Garden Hose
33577 Bird Bath (blank on wheel since I couldn't find it)
33578 Laughing Lilac 

485C Heavy Metal (_*Crystalic*_, discontinued)





*LIMITED EDITION **Wet 'n' Wild Sweet Spots* (blank nails left for new summer collection that I don't have yet). ($1.99 retail)


33626 Made from 100% COTTON CANDY (pink)
33627 CANDY CORN on the COB (red)
33628 Easy Peasy LEMONHEAD Squeezy (yellow)
33629 Toss Me A LIFESAVERS (green)
33632 NERDS Need Love Too (baby blue)
33631 Don't Be A DUM DUM (metallic blue)

China Glaze Polishes 



1 - 6 are the *Island Escape* collection *(limited edition)* while 7 - 18 are *Tronica **(limited edition)*. I have other China Glaze polishes but no more nail wheels. ($5.99 retail)


80701 Papaya Punch (Orange creme)
80702 108 Degrees (Pink glitter)
80703 Senorita Bonita (Purple glitter)
80704 Blue Iguana (Blue glitter)
80705 Cha Cha Cha (Green shimmer)
80706 Electric Pineapple (Yellow creme) 

849673 Techno Teal (Turquoise Holographic)
849674 Virtual Violet (Violet Holographic)
849675 Electra Magnenta (Magenta Holographic)
849676 Gamer Glam (Purple Holographic)
849677 High Def - Blue Holographic)
849678 Hologram - Silver Holographic)
849679 Hyper Haute (Rasberry Holographic)
849680 3D Fantasy (Peachy Pink Holographic)
849681 Digital Dawn (Dusty Rose Holographic)
849682 Cyberspace (Taupe Holographic)
849683 Mega Bite (Gold Holographic)
849684 Laser Lime (Lime Green Holographic)

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/05/wet-n-wild-china-glaze-nail-wheels.html

BTW - 80701 Papaya Punch (Orange creme) can be duped with 405 Sunny Side Up but you will need a few coats of Sunny Side Up to match one coat of Papaya Punch.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 22, 2011)

WOW!  Thanks for this, loving all the colors


----------

